# H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?



## Tripleh84 (27. Februar 2014)

*H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Und zwar habe ich mir Akasa 120mm Viper lüfter geholt.. Sollten die Lüfter die Luft durchdrücken von unten. Oder zwischen Radiator und Gehäuse die Luft wegziehen?


----------



## timbo01 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Der Lüfter sollte die Luft durchdrücken weil Lüfter nur einen leichten Unterdruck erzeugen können.


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Okay alles klar. Hab halt viele gesehen die die Lüfter anders anbringen.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Wahrscheinlich notgedrungen, weil viele Gehäuse nicht genug Platz bieten den Radi+Lüfter nach innen zu packen. Häufig kollidieren dann ecken der Lüfter mit Kühlkörpern oder FAN-Anschlüssen auf dem Mainboard. 
Daher werden die Lüfter oftmals außerhalb und die H100 im Gehäuse montiert.

MFG


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

so meinte ich das nicht. Sondern die Lüfter Zwischen Radiator und Gehäuse


----------



## micanine (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Wo willst du denn den Radiator anbringen??

Aufjedenfall sollten die Lüfter durch den Radi drücken!


----------



## Addi (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Kommt drauf an wie der Radiator verbaut ist.

Nimmt sich sowieso nichts ob die Lüfter "drücken" oder "saugen" .

Ich hab zum Beispiel bei nem Kollegen die Lüfter (zwar bei einer richtigen Wasserkühlung) so verbaut das sie die Luft durch den 
Radiator saugen.

Warum ? -> Kann man viel besser reinigen , muss man nicht extra die Lüfter abschrauben , sondern kann den Staub einfach wegsaugen.


----------



## timbo01 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie der Radiator verbaut ist.
> 
> Nimmt sich sowieso nichts ob die Lüfter "drücken" oder "saugen" .
> 
> ...


 
Eine richtige Wasserkühlung hat auch einen größeren Lamellenabstand.


----------



## Addi (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es dem Lüfter Latte ist , ob er saugt oder bläst.
Höchstens bei Einigen wenigen Modellen wie z.B den Eloop´s.


----------



## Superior1337 (1. März 2014)

*AW: H100i Wie Lüfter anbringen?*

ich empfele dir noisblocke blacksilent pro pl2 in push/pull  oder nur pull da der stabu sich nicht hinterm lüfter so arg festsetzt 

ps ich selbst verwende auf meine wakü nb pl2 in pushpull auf 900rmp ^^ mein i7 4930k der auf 4,63 ghz läuft hat 60°C max ^^


Push vs Pull vs Push Pull for Radiators and Heatsinks Linus Tech Tips - YouTube


----------

